
Be in Great Company - sama
http://greatcompany.org
======
lebanon_tn
I appreciate the effort going into aggregating this information and
information should always be judged on its merit.

At the same time I'm concerned that this fuels a "with us or against us"
mentality that drowns out more nuanced discussion.

Just an initial thought, thanks for building this.

